# Front Runners of "The Amazing Race" lose $1M because of not wanting to tip their cab driver!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*Hilarious!* 

(They must have been regular Uber Riders before the show!)

The 'Amazing Race' Finale was tonight. (Fri, Dec 11th)

It was down to the final 3 teams. The #1 team refused to tip their cabby.....so the cabby decided to not wait for them like they requested.....and cost them the $1,000,000 final prize!!!

If anyone DVR'd it...check it out at about around the 8-9 minute mark. The show even subtitled the cabby saying: "*No tip?*" 

(_Good job driver of NYC "T" cab #2C33 from JFK!_)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

It’s crazy!!!!! and the bum is from the Bronx!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> *Hilarious!*
> 
> (They must have been regular Uber Riders before the show!)
> 
> ...


Karma's a b****.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

That is beautiful. Thank you sweet baby Jesus!!!!!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I took a group to a golf course in a sparsely populated area of the state with no reliable Uber service. 
They want me to come pick them up after 5 hours. I mention that it's far but I'd be happy to take time out of a busy Friday night to do it. A $20 tip on a $50 fare seals the deal. I show up later and see that I'm the only Uber driver on the map. 
If they didn't tip me over $10, they'd be screwed. 
I got another $20 tip on the return trip. 
A $50 fare isn't worth the dead miles for me since I can make more in a busy area on a Friday night


----------

